# What do you use for shrugs?



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Db. Bb. Or cables. I used to use dbs but shredded my hands before shredding my traps. So now I use the cables with that bar that attaches at both sides. Find it much better, can go much heavier etc.

What do you use and why?

Ps. Deadlift doesn't count.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Db. Bb. Or cables. I used to use dbs but shredded my hands before shredding my traps. So now I use the cables with that bar that attaches at both sides. Find it much better, can go much heavier etc.
> 
> What do you use and why?
> 
> Ps. Deadlift doesn't count.


of course deadlift counts, because its the best thing for traps!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

axle cleans build them up really well too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Barbell Power shrugs. Load that fooking bar up. Use straps

Don't need to hold onto the bar. Deload each rep

HEAVY


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i like to use dumbbells because a barbell bangs of my knackers


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> of course deadlift counts, because its the best thing for traps!


It's not a shrug though is it. Plus due to a long term back injury there's no chance of me doing them.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I vary but have just started to work through this article as part of my next 5/3/1 cycle, the 100 rep "Glenn b" shrugs are very humbling.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/building_a_bigger_yoke


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

db with straps as my grip is ****e going heavy lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

big steve said:


> i like to use dumbbells because a barbell bangs of my knackers


I like to use a barbell because it bangs off my knackers....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i like to lift a barbell with my knackers......i have big knackers and no traps though lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i like to lift a barbell with my knackers......i have big knackers and no traps though lol


The knacker banging is where it's at. I would only get 15 reps normally but the joy of crushing my spuds gets another 5 reps every time....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mingster said:


> The knacker banging is where it's at. I would only get 15 reps normally but the joy of crushing my spuds gets another 5 reps every time....


I superset by having the MMa squad rapid kick my love potatoes between sets too lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lets be honest here. Where else in public can you repeatedly thump your knackers with knurled steel whilst watching lasses on the jogging machines...?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I put coins in a sock, affix it to my bell end with a hair band and do willy shrugs.

sick gains.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Useful thread has lost usefulness.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they are traps FFS - how many variations of a shrug followed by an upward row can there be lol???

to answer the op - i do shrugs on a handle type frame designed for doing shrugs....or barbell shrugs or cable shrugs or dumbell shrugs lol.........................and then some upward rows....err on cable, barbell or ummm dumbell


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

I use a trap bar / box type thing.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Loaded barbell with straps for heavy work, plates with handle holes in for light work.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I use my traps


----------

